# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Herbelevingen?

## Petra717

Ej allemaal, 

Al een poosje heb ik last van vervelende herbelevingen :Frown: . Alléé weet ik niet wat ik er tegen kan doen? Hoe ik het beste kan handelen op het moment zelf? Het bezorgd mij slapeloze nachten. En ik kan de slaap wel goed gebruiken. Slaap was altijd mijn grootste vriend, maar op het ogenblik :Confused:  
Hoe gaan jullie met herbelevingen om? Wat doen jullie eraan? Kunnen jullie er wel mee slapen? zo jah hoe?
Iemand tips? Alle informatie, hulp is welkom...

Toodels, 
petra

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve Petra,

Kun je 'herbelevingen' wat nader omschrijven?

knuf,Ag Xx

----------


## snipper

Hoi Petra,

Vaak zijn herbelevingen een teken van bijvoorbeeld posttraumatische stress. 
Als iets heel ingrijpends hebt meegemaakt (kan ook lang geleden zijn) zou het kunnen dat het daardoor komt. 
Als je herbelevingen ook op deze gebeurtenis(sen) betrekking hebben, denk ik dat je zelf ook al zoiets bedacht had... Je zult hier dan toch echt hulp voor moeten vragen...
Succes!

----------


## Petra717

Hoi Snipper, 

De herbelevingen gaan bij mij idd over eerdere, totaal onprettige en zéér pijnlijke gebeurtenissen. Ze zijn gekomen, - na het jaren lang wegstoppen ervan- door een flinke keiharde, constante confrontatie met deze gebeurtenissen in het openbaar. Enjah dan is behoorlijk lastig om ermee om te gaan. 
Ben ook in therapie hiervoor... nog niet zolang geleden is er bij mij PTSS (Post Traumatisch Stress Stoornis) vast gesteld. 
Tevens is er gezegd dat er voorlopig -lees het eerste halfjaar tot jaar- zeker niet kan gewerkt aan de oorzaak, aangezien de meervoudigheid van de trauma's en de mentale en fysieke klachten op dit moment te sterk zijn, waardoor ik niet sterk genoeg ben, voor de confrontatie en de verwerking ervan. 
Gelukkig heb ik een manier gevonden om het iets rustiger te hebben qwa herbelevingen... 

toodles,
petra




> Hoi Petra,
> 
> Vaak zijn herbelevingen een teken van bijvoorbeeld posttraumatische stress. 
> Als iets heel ingrijpends hebt meegemaakt (kan ook lang geleden zijn) zou het kunnen dat het daardoor komt. 
> Als je herbelevingen ook op deze gebeurtenis(sen) betrekking hebben, denk ik dat je zelf ook al zoiets bedacht had... Je zult hier dan toch echt hulp voor moeten vragen...
> Succes!

----------


## Petra717

Lieve Agnes, 

Herbelevingen zijn voor mij, kort weg gezegd het opnieuw beleven van aangrijpende, vervelende gebeurtenissen uit het verleden. 
Meestal heb ik er 's avonds en/of op m'n eigen kamer last van -zoals je wel weet-
Op het moment zelf, ben ik heel onrustig, angstig en klaar wakker. Vind het dan erg moeilijk om weer rustig te worden en te slapen. Vaak durf ik dan niet eens meer te slapen, uit angst voor de gebeurtenis uit de herbeleving of uit angst voor nog een herbeleving. 
Mijn gedachten draaien dan op volle toeren, weet dan niet wat te doen, mijn gedachten zijn enkel bij de gebeurtenis uit de herbeleving en de herbeleving. 
Slapen is dan ook een giga probleem geworden... terwijl ik van half 2003 tot begin 2006 gewoon 's nachts 12 tot 14u per nacht maakte en 's middags 2 tot 4u :Smile:  ! al had ik dit toen wel nodig wegens gezondheid... 
Allee jah het was het afgelopen jaar, het omgekeerde... het waren geen lange nachten vol slaap, maar lange nachten vol angsten en vermoeidheid :Frown:  
2u slaap per nacht was gewoon geworden, terwijl ik wel iemand ban voor 9 á 10u per nacht.. Dusjah vroeg of laat breekt dat je op... 
Daarnaast zijn die herbeleving gewoon heeeeeeel erg naar om mee te maken. 
Overdag blijf ik gewoon in gedachten toch behoorlijk hangen in de herbeleving...

Gelukkig is het sinds de giga verbouwing al een stuk minder... 
Vreemd genoeg accepteer ik het nu ook beter, dat ik er last van heb op het moment zelf... en laat het dan maar over me heen komen, i.p.v. me druk te maken en van alles te proberen om het te verdringen en te kunnen slapen!

dikke knuffel!!
petra




> Lieve Petra,
> 
> Kun je 'herbelevingen' wat nader omschrijven?
> 
> knuf,Ag Xx

----------


## rosetta

hallo,
ik ben rosetta en heb ook herbelevingen gehad,zeer heftig ook.
ik ben 9 jaar geleden door middel van een slagersmes vele malen overhoopgestoken door mijn ex,tevens vader van mijn zoon. mijn zoon was toen 5 jaar oud en heeft alles gezien en is ook bedreigd door mijn ex
ik heb het ternouwernood overleeft,heb 1000000000 beschermengelen gehad!
herbelevingen zijn niet tegen te houden,ik voelde ze wel aankomen.
ze zijn heel naar,maar het is ook een vorm van verwerking volgens de psycholoog.
ik heb medicijnen gekregen om het te onderdrukken,deze medicijnen ben ik nu, 9 jaar later aan het afbouwen.
als ik een herbeleving voelde aankomen belde ik meteen een vriendin die kwam altijd,dag of nacht en bleef bij me,dat hielp wel,of ik stond lang onder de douche,hielp soms ook wel.
maar herbelevingen zijn bijna niet te beschrijven,het is voor iedereen weer anders.
grt.rosetta

----------


## Agnes574

Beste Rosetta,

Allereerst wil ik je even bedanken voor je moed en sterkte voor het plaatsen van je post en verhaal....meisje,wat erg dat je dat hebt moeten meemaken!!!
Ik wens jou en je zoon alle sterkte en alle goeds van de wereld,dat verdienen jullie dubbel en dwars!!!

Agnes Xx

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb er vannacht ook van gehad....misschien één uur geslapen op volledige nacht en verder maar 'angstig lopen hermalen'....gelukkig heb ik het niet zo vaak:enkel maar als ik vree gestresst,druk of moe loop....

Voor iedereen hopelijk een rustige,heerlijke nacht  :Wink: 

Ag Xx

----------


## WendyK

@ all, ik ben beniewd wat jullie onder herbelevingen verstaan....
Hoe voelt het, ben je je nog bewust van je omgeving?

----------


## Agnes574

Ik versta onder herbelevingen het opnieuw 'herbeleven' van een nare gebeurtenis...ik zie dan alles weer voor mijn ogen gebeuren...verschrikkelijk vind ik dat,maar ik denk dat het idd een stuk van verwerking is;al blijven er bepaalde dingen toch pijn doen...
Ben ik nog bewust van mijn omgeving dan?? Ik denk het wel hoor,maar op dat moment 'herbeleef' je de hele situatie gewoon weer...maar daarna schud ik met mijn hoofd en ga ik snel proberen mijn gedachten te verzetten door iets anders te gaan doen...maar ik denk dat als iemand me zou roepen op zo'n moment dat ik het wel zou horen hoor!

Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## WendyK

idd, ik vroeg het omdat ik denk dat mensen de beelden die ze zien, die hen doet terugdenken aan iets, vaak verwarren met herbelevingen...terwijl het heel anders is!!!

----------


## Agnes574

Kun je dat wat nader toelichten Wendy???

----------


## WendyK

Beelden zijn beelden, flitsen van gebeurtenissen zijn flitsen...herbelevingen dan ruik, zie proef, voel, hoor je hetzelfde als toen...dezelfde lichamelijke reacties, dezelfde psychische reacties.

Ik denk dat 'herbelevingen' populair taalgebruik is geworden, dat men beelden van een gebeurtenis of flitsen van situaties als herbelevingen labelt. Mensen benoemen dat ze herblevingen hebben, maar het zijn in werkelijkheid beelden die voorbij flitsen. Nog steeds heel vervelend, maar gelukkig een stukje minder heftig als dat je er midden in zit.
Net zoals dat mensen, als ze slecht slapen en veel nachtmerries hebben, denken dat ze ptss hebben terwijl ptss de hele dag door gaat :s

----------


## Agnes574

Dank je voor je uitleg!
Zo kan ik het verschil maken tussen een échte herbeleving en beelden/flitsen!
Nu weet ik dan ook dat ik soms échte herbelevingen heb...idd voel/zie/hoor ik dan hetzelfde als toen het gebeurde,mét dezelfde lichamelijke en psychische reacties!...en soms gewoon (verwerkings?)beelden/flitsen/momenten van een (onverwerkte?)gebeurtenis...
Helaas heb ik ook al vele jaren last van post traumatische stress,maar ik weiger te spreken van een stoornis...ik heb er in de mate van het mogelijke mee leren omgaan en probeer een zo gewoon mogelijk leven te leiden!
Merci voor je post...nu kan ik het onderscheid beter maken!
Helaas kom ik toch tot de conclusie dat ik dan toch écht herbelevingen heb van tijd tot tijd...

Nogmaals merci!
Grtjs Ag

----------


## helmpie

Hallo lang geleden posten van jullie zie ik.
Ik heb nu emdr voor een tweede trauma, en heb veel herbelevingen, snachts.
Nachtmerries, en het gebeuren weer meemaken, nu nog na 27 jaar pff
Ik merk nu na de vierde emdr, dat de angst/paniek als ik wakker schrik anders is. 
Zweten en het heel benauwd wakker worden, het gevoel dat ik geen lucht meer krijg, is zwaar kloten.
Ben door de nachtmerries en de emdr achter dingen gekomen die ik niet meer wist, (dissociatie) erg verwarrend en beangstigend.
Overdag heb ik nog regelmatig flashbacks en flitsen er beelden voor mijn ogen, ik raak dan toch nog wel in paniek en ben echt even de weg kwijt. Koud water op mijn polsen en hakken tenen lopen en stampen op de grond ( tips van de therapeut ) brengen me weer terug in het hier en nu.
Ik merk dat de triggers op bv tv of op straat mij die flashbacks brengen, ze komen soms ook vanuit het niks, maar dan gaan eerst mijn gedachten vaak naar het verleden.
Het is niet te remmen, voordat ik er erg in heb zit ik er weer midden in. Ik hoop echt namate de emdr volgt dit allemaal minder of zelfs over gaat.
I hope so!!

----------


## Torgale

Hoe herkenbaar allemaal ! 
Ik zat in hetzelfde schuitje...zelfs dagelijks een doodswens.
Toen ben ik in contact gekomen met een Reikimaster : ik heb een aura- en chakrahealing gehad. Fantastisch! Mijn 'ijzeren harnas' viel dadelijk van me af. De 'grote, zware klomp' in mijn maag was ook weg, na jàren ellende ! Daarna heb ik een Reiki-behandeling gehad. Ik voel me als herboren !

Eind mei begin ik met munay-ki. Drie volledige zaterdagen cursus, leren 'om te vergeven'.
Ik ben eens benieuwd, maar verwacht er weer het beste van.

Aanraders voor iedereen!

Groetjes,
Torgale

----------

